
Longreads Best of 2017: Science, Technology, and Business Writing - stablemap
https://longreads.com/2017/12/27/longreads-best-of-2017-science-technology-and-business-writing/
======
dang
Lists are rarely interesting in their own right, so it's much better to pick
the best article or two and submit those. Some of them may have already been
discussed this year, so a stop by HN Search (below) is a good idea too.

